# Green Eyes or Blue Eyes?



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

green!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Green~ I'd love to date someone with that coloured eyes (or have that colour eyed for myself ;_, but since my boyfriend has hazel, that's good enough, I suppose xD


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine change between the two.


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

no love for brown eyes


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Hotes McGoats said:


> I don't give much of a damn about eye color but I love blue eyes.


Wut now?


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

Patrick_1 said:


> Wut now?


I don't care about boobs but I love big boobs. lolwat?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Patrick_1 said:


> Wut now?


I think blue eyes are pretty but eye color is irrelevant to me when it comes to developing interest in someone. Can't get any clearer than this.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Hotes McGoats said:


> I think blue eyes are pretty but eye color is irrelevant to me when it comes to developing interest in someone. Can't get any clearer than this.


Me too, eyes are about the last thing I notice about a person. But I would say if I had a preference it would be grey or green.


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

Light blue eyes on girls are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

ledhead said:


> Honestly Im just curious.


Which one we prefer or which one we have ourselves?


----------



## BezoargDownTheirThroats (Jan 6, 2015)

Ohh I'm just a sucker for green emerald eyes:blushed:


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Why was "angelic" not on the list?


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I have green eyes, so I'm biased. I voted green. But to be honest, I actually really love brown eyes.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Brown.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Blue eyes! I have such a weakness for pretty blue eyes.


; )


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

When i was young my hazel eyes wold be more blue the older i get the less they are blue and more green


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like I see blue more often, so I picked green~


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

What about brown?


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Both! Neither! Irish and Aryan heritage. Hazel.


----------



## ivanthegypsy (Feb 16, 2015)

Green for sure.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

green! i have a weird, minty-green eye color going on though. they get mistaken for gray and sometimes blue a lot.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Green because I have them


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

blue


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I am so in love with green eyes, you have no idea. They're just so pretty. Mine are the most boring color.

And I'm blaming my obsession with green eyes on Billie Joe Armstrong who has the most beautiful green eyes ever.

Also, blue eyes are overrated.

Edit: I thought the poll was asking which eye color you like _more_, not which eye color you _have_. My bad. Well, mine's dark brown, almost black.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Gray! D:< All shades of gray!


----------



## Rainbow Eyes (Feb 25, 2015)

What about someone with heterochromia where their eyes are blue AND green!? 

I like them both.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Ever heard of brown eyes??? :/


----------



## Arandomperson (Feb 24, 2015)

I agree with Zora, why stop at green and blue eyes?  I might be a bit biased to this opinion, but seriously come on. Give us brown eyed people some validation too! heh

I'd pick both. I think both green eyes and blue eyes can be incredibly pretty. I can't choose


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

As cheesy as this sounds, I personally think that both eyes are beautiful. Every eye colour is beautiful.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Amber.


----------



## Pupazzo (Apr 12, 2015)

green


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

I have blue, but I prefer brown or green on a lady, but saying that it wouldn't be a deciding factor in whether I would date/sleep with them.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Copper eyes like a Sith ftw!


----------



## Eudaimonia8 (May 14, 2015)

Both? :th_blush:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

My eyes are deep blue. I've always admired green and hazel eyes. Look at the variation in human eye colours -- amazing.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

soya said:


> My eyes are deep blue. I've always admired green and hazel eyes. Look at the variation in human eye colours -- amazing.


I have either 14, 15 or 16. What are those called?


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Puce.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Both are beautiful, but I tend to prefer a green color(not green grey) because it's more unique. I'd love to say, people tend to forget how sexy brown eyes can be. I've learned to love them too


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Either. There's more to me then simple eye-color. I don't have a preference.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Ixim said:


> I have either 14, 15 or 16. What are those called?


"hazel", probably.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Blue eyes are odd.

I'll go with green but I like brown the best.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Ixim said:


> I have either 14, 15 or 16. What are those called?


Insect eyes.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

Dark green-ish blue, also amber


----------



## Maiden Suiseiseki (May 12, 2015)

Green. Blue eyes make me a little uncomfortable, especially light blue ones, they're so cold looking.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

tummyboxes said:


> As cheesy as this sounds, I personally think that both eyes are beautiful.


Yeah those one eyed people are creepy. :shocked:


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Cannot choose, when i look at my own eyes they look like a 50/50.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeff Felis said:


> Insect eyes.


I always called them lynx eyes. Kinda wild they are.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like blue eyes reminds me of the blue sky


----------



## Dabbling (Nov 2, 2013)

soya said:


> My eyes are deep blue. I've always admired green and hazel eyes. Look at the variation in human eye colours -- amazing.



Wow. They are all pretty. Mine are around 11-13, probably 13.but more clear in colour. Wait, I have a photo somewhere. I will add it.

I think I'm unusual and that they are pretty, although when I did biology they sounded like I must not have come from my two blue-eyed parents. Interestingly I wrote off biology rather than my parents' morals as a result. Later I found out that green is just a mutation of the blue genes. 

Not many people *notice* them, but enough have done so in my lifetime for me to be aware of them. 'Gosh, you've got green eyes!' Like I might have missed that in the mirror for the past N years...sigh. But it's cute when people get excited about my anatomy, I suppose. :wink:


----------

